#  > Telecomunicações >  > Mikrotik >  >  Mangle + bgp

## RodrigoC

Olá pessoal, estou com uma duvida, é sobre mangle e bgp
gostaria de colocar os dois rodarem juntos, para poder direcionar o trafego por portas. mas to meio confuso em fazer.
quando era load balance era mais facil, mas entra o bgp na jogada complica um pouco  :Big Grin:

----------


## wld.net1

Quantas operadoras você tem? Se for mais de uma, essa não é a forma de se fazer balanceamento em BGP.

----------


## RodrigoC

Tenho 3 operadoras com full routing
no meu caso estou tentando passar todo trafego vpn pela operadora 3 que no meu caso aqui é a mais estavel.

----------


## wld.net1

Entendi! Tu precisa manipular os atributos para balancear somente o download. Só não entendi o pq de usar uma vpn para direcionar o tráfego.

----------


## RodrigoC

é assim, possuo 3 operadoras com full routing, porem o bgp seleciona de acordo com o menor salto até o AS,
porem nem sempre o menor salto é melhor, tenho empresas que utilizam vpn, e precisam de estabilidade, então quero fazer com que todo trafego que for VPN saia pela operadora 3.  :Smile:

----------


## Zarttron

Da uma pesquisada sobre prepend.

----------


## RodrigoC

Sim, mas o que eu quero saber é se consigo enviar somente um protocolo por um determinado link.  :Smile:

----------


## Bruno

Prepend pra manipular subida ????

----------


## Bruno

> Sim, mas o que eu quero saber é se consigo enviar somente um protocolo por um determinado link.


funciona normal

----------


## RodrigoC

to pensando mesmo em fazer pelo prepend, tem algum filtro com expressao regular aonde eu informo que nao quero receber rotas do ASXXXX por determinada operadora ?

----------


## Bruno

Jesus prepend não manipula upload

----------


## RodrigoC

:Vroam:

----------


## inquiery

> Sim, mas o que eu quero saber é se consigo enviar somente um protocolo por um determinado link.


Consegue sim @*RodrigoC*

Basta tu criar uma rota padrão em uma routing-table separada, algo assim:



```
/ip route add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=<IP_OPERADORA_BOA>
routing-mark="OPERADORA_BOA"
```

 
E no mangle, marca todo o trafego que você quiser com a routing-mark "OPERADORA_BOA".

Mas não acredito que essa seja a melhor solução. Talvez você devesse pegar as redes de destino dessas VPN e manipular o trafego por BGP para eles utilizarem a operadora que você quer.

----------


## inquiery

> to pensando mesmo em fazer pelo prepend, tem algum filtro com expressao regular aonde eu informo que nao quero receber rotas do ASXXXX por determinada operadora ?


Consegue. No parâmetro bgp-as-path coloca assim "_XXXX$" onde XXXX é o ASN. Esse filtro vai pegar todos os anúncios onde o ASN final é o ASN que você quer. Pode usar tanto no IN quanto no OUT, adicionar prepend nas operadoras mais instáveis para deixar ativa primariamente as rotas da operadora boa. Não é necessário "descartar" os anúncios (não receber as rotas), pois você acaba perdendo a redundância do BGP.

----------


## Bruno

> Consegue sim @*RodrigoC*
> 
> Basta tu criar uma rota padrão em uma routing-table separada, algo assim:
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> /ip route add dst-address=0.0.0.0/0 gateway=<IP_OPERADORA_BOA>
> routing-mark="OPERADORA_BOA"
> ...


ai sim

----------


## RodrigoC

Show

----------


## inquiery

> Consegue. No parâmetro bgp-as-path coloca assim "_XXXX$" onde XXXX é o ASN. Esse filtro vai pegar todos os anúncios onde o ASN final é o ASN que você quer. Pode usar tanto no IN quanto no OUT, adicionar prepend nas operadoras mais instáveis para deixar ativa primariamente as rotas da operadora boa. Não é necessário "descartar" os anúncios (não receber as rotas), pois você acaba perdendo a redundância do BGP.


Desculpe. Falei bobagem aqui e nem percebi. Esse filtro você só usa no IN, no OUT não tem sentido. No OUT a única forma de não anunciar para um ASN seria usando alguma community disponibilizada para isso. No IX-SP e IX-RJ tem community para esse fim, mas nas operadoras, é mais difícil.

----------


## wld.net1

vc pode fazer por prefixo mais especifico, independente de quantos as-path sejam.

----------


## daniellannes

Não é mais fácil fazer um local preference do bloco que deseja?

----------


## RodrigoC

Poderia postar como pode ser feito ?

----------

